
Blockchain 101 – Elliptical Curve Cryptography - altoz
https://eng.paxos.com/blockchain-101-elliptical-curve-cryptography
======
swordswinger12
The author incorrectly calling them "elliptical curves" is like nails on a
chalkboard. An "elliptical" is an exercise machine or an adjective used to
describe something shaped like an ellipse. The set of points in a field
satisfying an equation of the form y^2 = x^3 + ax + b (which set, when
enlarged to include the point at infinity and associated with the point
addition group law, forms an abelian group) is an "elliptic curve".

~~~
ringaroundthetx
Maybe they'll modify it.

Paxos is an enterprise private blockchain snake oil company, but nobody there
even knows it. When asked how they solve problems X, Y and Z, it turns out
they have a blog article about how they haven't invented the solution yet.
Tall order. Maybe commissions on their itBit exchange will keep them solvent
enough to keep trying.

------
nailer
This is an _excellent_ and rare ECC primer in that it's aimed at software
developers not mathematicians. I know what python looks like, whereas I don't
know every mathematical symbol. Bookmarking.

~~~
moocowtruck
weird i would have thought the other way around would be better... more people
know maths than pythons

~~~
nailer
Not at university level, where you'll get most of the symbols you'll see in a
typical crypto primer.

